# شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص على سيرفر المنتدى الان



## magdy2007 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يسعدني جدا اني اقدم ليكم شريط مستنى اية لفريق المخلص بكنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام مصر الجديدة بجد شريط اكثر من رائع وهيجعبكم جدا .. 

الشريط 13 ترنيمة 
طرقت على بابى
ربى رفعتنى
حربى ضد نفسى
حطيت نفسى مكانه
بنده عليك
التجئ اليك
فى جثيمانى
اشوف وشك بخير
انا بسجد عندك
مستنى ايه
كلنا كده
كلمة ابونا ميخائيل ابراهيم
ملك السلام
 وعلى سيرفر المنتدى 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save taget as 
شريط مستنى ايه  فريق المخلص على سيرفر منتديات الكنيسة 

التعديل والرفع تم بواسطة  
فريق عمل قسم الترانيم 
بعد مرور عام على نزول الشريط فى المكتبات المسيحية 
سلام ونعمه 
 
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

ميرسى جدااااااااااا يا مجدى على الشريط 
ولكن عذرا ..تم تعديل اللينكات الخاصة بالمنتدى الاخر 
ممنوع وضع لينكات ولوجوهات لمنتديات اخرى هنا فى القسم
تقدر تحط موضوع تعلن فيه عن المنتدى فى دليل المواقع المسيحية 
ربنا يعوضك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## general mic (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

شكرا ليك يامجدى


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

على فكرة الشريط جااااااااااااامد جدا جدا
________
الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط
________
طرقت على بابى
ربى رفعتنى
حربى ضد نفسى
حطيت نفسى مكانه
بنده عليك
التجئ اليك
فى جثيمانى
اشوف وشك بخير
انا بسجد عندك
مستنى ايه
كلنا كده
كلمة ابونا ميخائيل ابراهيم
ملك السلام​


----------



## anosh (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

*ميرسى خالص على الشريط و جارى التحميل​*


----------



## pepo2002m (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

مرسي يا جميل جدا علي الشريط انا فعلا كنت بدور علية


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

ميرسى كتير على الشريط ده أكتر من رائع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## magdy2007 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص  مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

شكرا علي مروركم جميعا وعلي الردود الجميلة يا احلي منتدي


----------



## magdy2007 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

شكرا جدا ليكم انا بأمانة مكنش قصدي اعمل اعلان للمنتدي بتاعي ولا حاجة كل الموضوع اني تعبت جدا علي ماجبت الشريط وحبيت ان الموقع بتاعي ينال الشرف انة اول منتدي كان ينزلة بس المنتدي عندي لسة ضعيف شوية وانا بحب منتدي الكنيسة العربية وبعتبرة المثل الاعلي ليا وبحب كل الناس الي فية وانا مستاهلش اصلا اهتمامك وشكرا جدا ليكم يارب دايما اخ ليكم


----------



## mikeykoko (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

سلأم يا جماعه


----------



## sosta122 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

انا محتاج الشربط دا اوى وكنت بدور عليه بس فى حاجه غلط فى اللينك كل ما ابدأ التحميل يقف فى النص ومس بيكمل لو سمحت ظبطو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## magdy2007 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

الرابط شغال انا حملت الشريط كامل وعموما انا هرفع الشريط علي موقع تحميل تاني بس اكيد كدة في مشكلة عندك في الجهاز... الي عاوز اي شريط مهما كان يطلبة وانا بأذن ربنا اجيبو لاني بحب الترانيم جدا 
:heat:


----------



## sosta122 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

shokran lt3b ma7btk ...ay site tany ...wa law ynf3 t7amlhom tranim monfarda yob2a kda kois awy awy ..bs law mosh hynf3 yob2a kolo oki ...bs fe 7tta tany plz ...


----------



## sosta122 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

استاذ مجدى انت نسيتنى ولا ايه ...انا لسه مش عارف احمل الشريط...وهل فى شرايط تانى للفريق ده ولا لأ


----------



## magdy2007 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

معلش ياقمر هجبلك الشريط كامل بأذن الله بس معلش النت عندى كان فاصل ودة اول شريط لفريق المخلص بس اكيد الشرايط الجاية روعة برضو


----------



## Mina M. Michael (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يا مجدي... انا مش هقولك ان كدة مش قانوني زي ما فادي قالك في منتدى تاني... انا هقولك ان انا وفادي وكل اعضاء فريق المخلص مشاركين في خدمة، واكيد انتا خادم او حتى عارف ايه معنى الخدمة... او حتى اجر الخدمة بيروح فين...

الشريط موجود في معظم مكتبات الكنايس وبتمن رمزي جداُ، والسي دي كمان مش غالى... وموقع الفريق اعلنا عنه اكتر من مرة في اكتر من مكان... 

من باب اولى كان ممكن اعمل تحميل للشريط على موقع الفريق مش شوية سامبلز وترنيمة واحدة بس كاملة ممكن يتعملها داون لود، لكن زي ماقولتلك دي خدمة لرب المجد. 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mina M. Michael (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يا جماعة اللى عاوز الشريط ممكن يجيبه من كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبليس وتمنه مش غالي

ودا موقع الفريق

أضغط هنا

وياريت اي حد من الأدمنز ياخد بالة من اللي بيحصل هنا دا

ربنا يباركم


----------



## bara_toha (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

للاسف بيقول لى الرابط غير صحيح ممكن الافادة لو سمحت واكون شاكرة تعب محبتك


----------



## bara_toha (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

معلش هيكون لى طلب لو مافيش مانع لو ينفع الشريط يتحمل على موقع تحميل غير 4 شير لان البلد الى فيها الموقع دا محجوب واكون شاكرة لتعب محبتكوا جدا


----------



## Mina M. Michael (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

Bara momken tfta7y mawqe3na ely ana katbo fo2 da, 3shan e7na mna3na en el shreet yenzel 3ala ay mawaqe3 dela2ty 3'er mawqe3 el fare2... ana delwa2ty 7atet samples bas 2orayeb ensha2 allah ha7ot el taraneem kamla we momken download kman. b2amana ana bakted delwa2ty wana ba3mel upload le 7gat gdeda 3ala el mawqe3

GBU
Mina M. Michael
Savior Team
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## Gougie (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

مرسي
بس انا مش لاقية اصلاً الشريط علشان انزله
فين الرابط

الشريط ده تحفه


----------



## bara_toha (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

للاسف الموقع مش بيفتح ولو سمحت ممكن الرد بالعربى العربى او انجليزى علشان انا مش عارفة اقراء ولا كلمة من الى مكتوب معلش سامحنى


----------



## Mina M. Michael (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

طيب، مبدأياً انا منسق شؤن للفريق وواحد من فريق الموسيقى والمسؤل عن موقع الفريق.
احنا مانعين ان الشريط يتحمل على اي منتدى او موقع رفع لأسباب كتبر منها ان دي خدمة خاصة بكنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس وكمان الشريط لسة جديد وليه حقوق طبع ونشر يعني مسائل قانونية كدة.

عملنا موقع للفريق والشريط والفيديوهات موجودين عليه، والموقع مكانش بيفتح الصبح عشان كنت بحمل عليه صفحات جديدة ولينكات ولينكات جديدة.

الموقع اشتغل تاني خلاص بس بردة مش هتلاقي فيه لينكات تحميل غير لحجات معينة إدارة الفريق سمحت انها تتنزل

كمان الشريط متحمل على موقع ترانيم رسمي لغرض الدعاية مش التداول، يعني ممكن اي حد يدخل الموقع ده ويسمع الشريط منه

الموقع هو ترانيم-MP3

ربنا يباركك
Mina M. Michael
Savior Team
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## magdy2007 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

معلش انا بكل بساطة لغيت رابط 4 شيرد بتاع الشريط وشيلتة من الموقع عندي ومن موقع شباب مسيحي لان فادي من فريق المخلص كلمني وقالي دية خدمة وانا مكنتش اقصد ابوظها بس كنت حابب الناس تسمع الشريط بس دلوقتي مش هينفع عموما زي ما مينا بيقول الشريط او السي دي متوفر في مكتبات الكنايس بثمن رمزي جدا انا اشتريتة لانو جميل جدا واي حد يحب يشترية يروح اي مكتبة كنيسة او يكلم اي حد من المسئولين ويعرف بيتباع في انهي كنيسة والشريط يستحق ولازم كمان كلنا لو بنحب صحيح الشريط نقف معاهم عشان يعلي اكتر مش نعمل زي مانا عملت


----------



## Mina M. Michael (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

ايه الحلاوة دي يا عم مجدي... ربنا يباركك يا عم
يا شباب زي ما قولتلكم، موقع الفريق عليه الترانيم والفيديوهات ولسة هحمل عليه حجات اكتر.

والشريط في معظم مكتبات الكنايس، لو في حد مش موجود في كنيسته يكلمنا وهنزله في مكتبة الكنيسة دي... ارقامنا وعناوينا موجودة على الموقع

وهقولها تاني ان الشريط مرفوع على موقع ترانيم رسمي بغرض الدعاية مش التداول او التحميل


الموقع هو ترانيم-MP3
واللينك بتاعه مكتوب فوق في اخر رد ليا


ربنا يباركك
Mina M. Michael
Savior Team
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## bara_toha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

طيب يا جماعة الناس الى عايشة برة مصرفى بلد مافيهاش شرايط ولا اى حاجة خالص يجيب الشريط  ازاى ممكن بقى حد يقولى ومشكورين على تعب محبتكوا


----------



## Mina M. Michael (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

اللي عايش برا مصر يا بارا ممكن يراسلنا على العنوان اللي هكتبه دا وهنبعتله الشريط لو هوا في دولة احنا لسة موزعناش الشريط فيها

اضغط هنا

يكتب بس اسم الدولة اللي هوا فيها ويكتب البيانات المطلوبة واحنا هنتصل بيه او هنبعتله اي مايل عشان نعرفة الشريط هيوصل ازاي وتمنه كام

طبعا سعر الشريط هيغلى شوية عشان هيتبعت بره مصر

ربنا يبارككم كلكم 
Mina M. Michael
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## bara_toha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

اعتقد البلد الى انا فيها صعب يوصل لها حاجة بسهولة


----------



## bara_toha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

بس معلش ممكن تقولى تكاليف الشريط لو هيجى للصين بس ممكن بالمصرى لو سمحت يا استاذ مينا


----------



## Mina M. Michael (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

Send this  request & we'll c what we can do...


----------



## bara_toha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

معلش مش فاهمة تقصد اية يا استاذ مينا


----------



## Mina M. Michael (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يعني اللينك اللي انا كتبته فوق لما تفتحية هنلاقي فيه فورم، امليها ودوسي سند مايل... الميل هيوصل لإدارة الفريق وواحد منا يرد عليكي بالتفاصيل... الشريط هيكون سعرة كام شامل الشحن، هيوصل امتى

وكدة.. ,]ودا اللينك تاني 'طلب الشريط


Mina M. Michael
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## bara_toha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

مشور على تعب محبتك ومعلش تعبتك معايا


----------



## Mina M. Michael (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

Bara i'm sorry 2 say that, did you write in chinese? i think so... anyway

you'll get an e-mail from thesavior_team********.com soon

& we'll check about pricing.


----------



## bara_toha (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

انا قلت كدة بردة ان صعب يوصل الصين على العموم مش مشكلة انا بسمعة على موقع الترانيم ومشكورة بجد لتعبك معايا


----------



## Mina M. Michael (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

صوت ربنا بيوصل لأي مكان يا بارا بس في الوقت اللي هوا عايزه

روحي شوفي الميل بتاعك فيه ايه يلا

GBU
Mina M. Michael
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## magdy2007 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

عموما انا لسة عندي الشريط علي الجهاز انا اشتريت السي دي واصلا انا بروح اجتماع الانبا موسي في جارجيوس والانبا انطونيوس علي ما اعتقد كدة مفيش مشكلة ان يبقي الشريط عندي ع الجهاز  
واول مايتسمح بالنزول علي النت والتحميل انا هرفعو تاني دة بعد ازنكم يعني بس عشان بجد يعني الشريط عاجبني وحابب الناس كلها تسمعو وكمان دة شئ من الدعاية برضو ولا اية :d


----------



## Mina M. Michael (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

مافيش مانع ان الشريط يفضل على جهازك يا مجدي، وبالنسبة للدعاية احنا شغالين فيها كويس ماتقلقش، وحكاية ان الناس تسمعه دي احنا حليناها من بدري ورفعنا الشريط كامل على موقع ترانيم انا كتبته هنا اكتر من مرة.. لكن ان الشريط يتحمل... انا اسف لسة مش دلوقت خالص، وذي ما قولتلك ان يوم ما الفريق يوافق على تحميل الشريط وجد هتلاقوني نزلت لينكات لتحميل الترانيم من الموقع بتاعنا. ما تقلقش يا مجدي عندنا هوست مساحتة عالية 


Mina M. Michael
Savior Team
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## magdy2007 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

ربنا يكبر خدمتكم كيتر يارب :d


----------



## Mina M. Michael (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

الموضوع دا مش لمناقشة الأديان بعد اذنك، لو عاوز تناقش او تفهم او تشرح عندك قسم الرد

http://http://www.arabchurch.com/answers.php

او مواقع كتير اوي بتتكلم عن الحجات دي، تاني حاجة ونصيحة، بلش تشتم او تكفر اي شخص مهما كان دينه او معتقداته عشان ولا انتا اللي هتحاسب وولا انتا اللي هتغير الكون، في رب كلنا موحدين بيه وبنعبده بس على اساس شريعة كل دين ومعتقدات كل دين

وحاجة اخيرة، بص، احنا مش بنعبد الصليب، احنا بنعشق الصليب لأنه رمز ليه معاني كتير جدا بالنسبة لين ومش مطلوب منا ان احنا نوضحها او نشرحها.

ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

*أولاً شريط ممتاز جداً وكل الناس اللي قالت فيه أتمني أعرف أسمأهم شكراً للي عملو الشريط كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

*ثانياً المزيكا والتوزيع أكتر من رائع الناي والكمجة تحفة جدا وربنا يكون معاكم وأنا أطلقت عليكم فريق المحبة*​


----------



## Mina M. Michael (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

ربنا يخليك يا فادي، لو حابب تعرف اسامي الفريق ممكن تزور موقعنا وتدخل على جالري، هتلاقي صور المخلص - جمبها صور الفريق كله ومكتوب عليها الاسامي 

تاني حاجة انا اسف دا مش ناي، دي الة اسمها كولة، من الات النفخ بردة زي الناي وتقريبا الصوت متشابه بس في فروق كتير بين الناي والكولة 

ربنا يبارككم 
Mina M. Michael
Savior Team
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## bara_toha (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

كل ما افتح الموقع مش عايز يفتح


----------



## Mina M. Michael (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

معلش يا بارا انا بعدل حجات كتير في الموقع، فا استحملوني شوية عشان هيكون الموقع مش بيفتح احيانا
الفكرة كلها اني بخلص شغلي متأخر وبعد كدة ببدأ اشتغل في الموقع...

هو إشتغل تاني كدة خلاص.

ربنا يباركك
Mina M. Michael
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## bara_toha (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

ميرسى يا مينا على تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mina M. Michael (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يا بارا من غير شكر... هقولك جملة واحدة هتفهمك كل حاجة

ما احلى الحياة مع المخلص

ممكن لو حد لقى الموقع مش بيفتح يعرفني انهي لينك بالظيط اللي مش شغال؟

هو الموقع في البداية تقيل شوية وبيكتب لودينج لفترة طويلة انا عرف، بس دا عشان يحمل الانيمايشنز والميوزيك...

لو في لينك تاني مش شغال ياريت تعرفوني

ربنا يبارككم
Mina M. Michael
www.saviorteam.com


----------



## bara_toha (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

للاسف بردة مش بيفتح الموقع ودا اللينك الى مش بيفتح  www.saviorteam.com


----------



## Mina M. Michael (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

بارا جربي اللينك دا

لينك اخر


----------



## Mina M. Michael (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

هو مش المفروض اني اقول الكلام دا بس اليومين دول بنغير الهوست بتاعنا، فا هحاول اخلص بسرعة على اد مقدر... اسف مرة تاني يا شباب

ربنا يبارككم

ودا اللينك المؤقت للموقع

لينك مؤقت

انشاء الله اللينك الاديم هيشتغل تاني اوريب

Mina M. Michael
Savior team


----------



## magdy2007 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يامينا احنا مش مضايقين ان اللينك بيقف انشاء الله هيبقي كويس واحنا فرحانين جدا بالفريق بس عايز اقول حاجة الشريط انا سألت علية في دير ابو سيفين في مصر القديمة وفي السبع كنائس مش لاقيتو وهناك بيبقي في ناس كتير ياريت تنزلوه هناك وكمان في الكاتدرائية .. وربنا يبارك خدمتكم يارب


----------



## Mina M. Michael (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

انشاء الله يا مجدي، بنحاول نوزع على اد ما نقدر


----------



## magdy2007 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يا مينا مردتش عليا ياتري نزلت الشريط في الاماكن لي قولتلك عليها 
معلش انا بضايقك بس عايز اطمن


----------



## Mina M. Michael (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

يا مجدي مافيهاش مضايقة ولا حاجة، وبنحاول ننزل الشريط في اماكن كتير وانشاء الله اوريب هيكون نزل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## venoooos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## venoooos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط مستني اية لفريق المخلص مش ممكن تلاقية الا هنا*

*تم تعديل الموضوع ورفع الشريط مرة اخرى 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## ايهاب2000 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الشريط جميل واتمنى


----------

